# How do you get Streambaby into Eclipse?



## DougD (Apr 26, 2011)

I am a Newbie but would like to get a copy of Streambaby into Eclipse to see if I can add an entry showing available file space on my PC. I installed a SVN program and have downloaded the source to my PC and I have read the Getting Started with Eclipse and several of the documents on the Eclipse web site but can't seem to get the program into Eclipse. Anyone knowing where I can find a step by step guide or willing to give me a few pointers would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jbernardis (Oct 22, 2003)

If you're using eclipse, you should probably be using one of the svn plugins for that environment. There are several, but the one I am familiar with is subclipse. Google it.

Once you have this installed, you can put your repository information into eclipse and then check out the source code directly into an eclipse project.


----------



## DougD (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks,
It has taken me a while but I am now close to running the source code.

For those interested I found the site //subclipse.tigris.org/servlets/ProjectProcess?pageID=p4wYuA which explained how to install and use subclipse. It took me a while to realize I was pointing to an older version of subclipse and needed to point to //subclipse.tigris.org/update_1.6.x
Once it was installed I entered //subclipse.tigris.org/update_1.6.x Then I wasn't sure what to highlight and ended holding down the shift key and selecting all of the folders. Still not sure if I did this last step right.


----------



## DougD (Apr 26, 2011)

Neewbie here -- It is 3 months later and I am still haven't figured out how to run streambaby in Eclipse in debug mode (Even though I posted earlier I thought I was close). I have used an Eclipse SVN add-in to download streambaby but do not know how to put anything into the build path and do not know how to set up the debug configuration sheet. Any help would be appreciated.


----------

